# Shared Saver: Lyft’s new ‘most affordable ride’



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/21/18233440/lyft-shared-saver-carpool-cheapest-fares
Riders who select Lyft's new "Shared Saver" service in the app will have to wait a few extra minutes before being paired with a driver. After that, they'll be directed to walk a couple of blocks to an optimized pickup location. Then, at the end of the trip, they'll be dropped off a few blocks short of their final destination.

In a lot of ways, Shared Saver is similar to Uber's Express Pool, which also involves extra waiting and walking. But unlike Express Pool, Lyft says Shared Saver won't be subject to the fluctuations of surge pricing.

"With Shared Saver, you'll never have to worry about surge pricing," the company says in a blog post. "You'll lock in the lowest prices, always - even when it's busy. So you'll always have a reliable way to get wherever you're going, no matter what."

Initially, Shared Saver is only available in Denver, Colorado, and San Jose, California, but more cities will be added in the coming months. Lyft wouldn't say exactly how much cheaper Shared Saver is from its normal carpool service, but screenshots shared by the company seem to indicate a fare that is 25 to 30 percent less than the next cheapest type of ride. That's not a firm calculation, though, as Lyft says that its prices vary by route and are based on time and distance.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

"Lyft’s goal is to hit 50 percent shared rides by 2020, Lyft VP of Government Relations Joseph Okpaku told TechCrunch at the time."

Go get it new drivers!! Bahahaha

Lyft's actual goal:
One pax using face time in the front seat
A tourist couple in the back left and middle seat
A woman with with a screaming baby on her lap in the back right seat
49 minutes
Driver paid $9.50 + 1 flag for safety


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

P: where r u?
D: In front of viewhouse blocking two lanes
P: Can u come to CL... it's freezing
D: Its a SharedSaver
P: A what?
D: SharedSaver
P: SharedSaver?
D: Yep SharedSaver.. its the I dont tip..cause im a demanding cheapsake new service category
P: Your my Lyft driver I command you obey me and drive me to my castle for twofiddy or else I'll get you fire hahaha the infinity stone i have
D: 3, 2 ,1 Cha Ching! infinty cancel your precious a$$ hahaha... thanks for using Shared Gaver!


----------



## ChrisFZ (Aug 11, 2017)

These next couple weeks are crucial for Lyft ahead of their IPO, that is all this is.
They could "lose" all the money they want currently...
They are about to raise billions in cash but need quick last minute boost in trip amount numbers to attract larger investment dollars.

Think big picture. 
These gimmicks will all go away after the IPO and being forced to turn a profit (on your back), or the shares will be worthless and the company will be bankrupt.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

ChrisFZ said:


> These next couple weeks are crucial for Lyft ahead of their IPO, that is all this is.
> They could "lose" all the money they want currently...
> They are about to raise billions in cash but need quick last minute boost in trip amount numbers to attract larger investment dollars.
> 
> ...


Good point. I expect to see other actions to manipulate the market in the months ahead. That means that we should also expect Uber to come up with more crap on the backs of drivers as their IPO is not far behind Lyft's.

I fear that conditions for drivers will worsen post-IPO.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

ChrisFZ said:


> These next couple weeks are crucial for Lyft ahead of their IPO, that is all this is.
> They could "lose" all the money they want currently...
> They are about to raise billions in cash but need quick last minute boost in trip amount numbers to attract larger investment dollars.
> 
> ...


With all due respect I am not as certain as you are that this will go away. In fact, I think it is the direction both platforms are moving in the top 10 markets. While certainly the IPO is part of the consideration I believe they are banking on shared / pool to bring them to profitability. 

In the large markets where congestion is a huge issue they are under a lot of political pressure. They promised to reduce vehicular traffic on the road and most studies have shown just the opposite results with more cars roaming congested areas then ever before with far too many of them (as we all well know) being void of passengers.
Many of the compensation shifts paying drivers for time and miles as opposed to a % of fare make the opportunity for margin far higher on pool / shared rides than single rider. Mind you I am referring to Lyft & Uber's profits not that of drivers.
They will lose money initially as they attempt to transition more riders to Pool / Shared but eventually with 50% of riders choosing that option with their margin being built on the backs of drivers we will see rates continue to rise for passengers while drivers continue to get their time and mileage. The driver struggles to get by and the platforms make money every time there is more than one passenger in the car. Regular Lyft / X will become a premium level service in a standard car with the driver making the same.
But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Apparently Lyft is interested in losing more money just like Uber.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Innovative. Wonder how much this announcement added to their future market cap.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's a ludicrous idea and it's called a convoluted expensive bus system.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

And anyone who takes these rides deserves what they get!


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Great now we have the pleasure of ensuring pax nagging when they want to be dropped off at their door but can't be. How fun.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Going to have the same problems as Uber's express pool - riders not understanding what they are choosing and demanding to be dropped off right at there destination instead of a few blocks away. Then down-rating the driver if we don't drive them the whole way. 

I feel like both uber and lyft need to completely disable ratings for these types of rides. If you choose this crap and have a bad experience then you don't get to take it out on the driver.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Paladin220 said:


> Going to have the same problems as Uber's express pool - riders not understanding what they are choosing and demanding to be dropped off right at there destination instead of a few blocks away. Then down-rating the driver if we don't drive them the whole way.
> 
> I feel like both uber and lyft need to completely disable ratings for these types of rides. If you choose this crap and have a bad experience then you don't get to take it out on the driver.


I heard this is this #1 problem and it's creating a hostile environment with drivers. Passengers are demanding they're dropped where they want to be. Even saying I'll pay whatever it is just take me to where I want to be dropped off. And apparently passengers once they know how it works HATE IT! Guess they didn't take a page out of Uber's "can't get it right playbook". Have fun with that! I won't do this. It will be it for me. That will be the final straw if they try and force this crap.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The only one who this will impact are the ones foolish enough to take Lyft SharedSaver. (or Uber ExpressPool) 

Rideshare companies rely on driver ignorance and inability to do basic math in order to get these scams to work. If you pick one of these up, it's nobodys fault but your own.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> With all due respect I am not as certain as you are that this will go away. In fact, I think it is the direction both platforms are moving in the top 10 markets. While certainly the IPO is part of the consideration I believe they are banking on shared / pool to bring them to profitability.
> 
> In the large markets where congestion is a huge issue they are under a lot of political pressure. They promised to reduce vehicular traffic on the road and most studies have shown just the opposite results with more cars roaming congested areas then ever before with far too many of them (as we all well know) being void of passengers.
> Many of the compensation shifts paying drivers for time and miles as opposed to a % of fare make the opportunity for margin far higher on pool / shared rides than single rider. Mind you I am referring to Lyft & Uber's profits not that of drivers.
> ...


You are wrong. On a good amount of Pool, and even more so on ExpressPool rides they don't pick up a second rider so they are taking in less money than they are paying the driver. You can't run a business where you take in less money than you pay the workers.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You are wrong. On a good amount of Pool, and even more so on ExpressPool rides they don't pick up a second rider so they are taking in less money than they are paying the driver. You can't run a business where you take in less money than you pay the workers.


True; that's why both platforms are trying to build more share for shared/pool. It's profitable only with multiple riders.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lyft is desperate to increase the number of pax, they are losing so much money and really making the prices absurdly low, my cash team doesn't even bother trying to fish for cash rides when the pax says he/she ordered Lyft.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

This rideshare thing is becoming more of a shtshow with each passing day. So glad I’ll be done in April.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/21/18233440/lyft-shared-saver-carpool-cheapest-fares
> Riders who select Lyft's new "Shared Saver" service in the app will have to wait a few extra minutes before being paired with a driver. After that, they'll be directed to walk a couple of blocks to an optimized pickup location. Then, at the end of the trip, they'll be dropped off a few blocks short of their final destination.
> 
> In a lot of ways, Shared Saver is similar to Uber's Express Pool, which also involves extra waiting and walking. But unlike Express Pool, Lyft says Shared Saver won't be subject to the fluctuations of surge pricing.
> ...


If there is no surge pricing at peak times, who is going to bother picking up these cheapo pax?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If there is no surge pricing at peak times, who is going to bother picking up these cheapo pax?


Oh, you'd be surprised how many desperate minions are out there:frown:


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

LoveTheBlues said:


> With all due respect I am not as certain as you are that this will go away. In fact, I think it is the direction both platforms are moving in the top 10 markets. While certainly the IPO is part of the consideration I believe they are banking on shared / pool to bring them to profitability.
> 
> In the large markets where congestion is a huge issue they are under a lot of political pressure. They promised to reduce vehicular traffic on the road and most studies have shown just the opposite results with more cars roaming congested areas then ever before with far too many of them (as we all well know) being void of passengers.
> Many of the compensation shifts paying drivers for time and miles as opposed to a % of fare make the opportunity for margin far higher on pool / shared rides than single rider. Mind you I am referring to Lyft & Uber's profits not that of drivers.
> ...


Spit on. Look st Uber's express pool fares after trips they take losses huge losses if no other pax was picked up.



Fozzie said:


> The only one who this will impact are the ones foolish enough to take Lyft SharedSaver. (or Uber ExpressPool)
> 
> Rideshare companies rely on driver ignorance and inability to do basic math in order to get these scams to work. If you pick one of these up, it's nobodys fault but your own.


Ehhh they tend to work out for me. My terrible pool ride of the day with trash pax ended up being 42 miles in traffic with 2 hrs for roughly $60. Not great, but not horrible either.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Driver_Down said:


> Ehhh they tend to work out for me. My terrible pool ride of the day with trash pax ended up being 42 miles in traffic with 2 hrs for roughly $60. Not great, but not horrible either.


It was a handful of ignorant drivers willing to accept those rides that caused the rideshare companies to eliminate surges and ultimately screw over a large swath of drivers. Congratulations, you've effectively destroyed your income to make a handful of magic beans.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> It was a handful of ignorant drivers willing to accept those rides that caused the rideshare companies to eliminate surges and ultimately screw over a large swath of drivers. Congratulations, you've effectively destroyed your income to make a handful of magic beans.


Lol my acceptance rate is like 9%
It's called adapting to keep the same revenue coming in


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Oh, you'd be surprised how many desperate minions are out there:frown:


Bingo!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Driver_Down said:


> Lol my acceptance rate is like 9%
> It's called adapting to keep the same revenue coming in


Don't you see that by taking multiple pool passengers, you diminish the number of available runs and cause run shortages for everyone? If 1/3 of drivers took 3 pax each, the other 2/3 of the drivers are screwed. You also ensured that there were plenty of extra drivers, leading to the elimination of surge.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Don't you see that by taking multiple pool passengers, you diminish the number of available runs and cause run shortages for everyone? If 1/3 of drivers took 3 pax each, the other 2/3 of the drivers are screwed. You also ensured that there were plenty of extra drivers, leading to the elimination of surge.


I will take me moving and earning every day over sitting and waiting. I am not here to make sure other drivers get theirs. I have a destination trip that I am doing anyways, if they can have that car full and me being paid for a trip that I would take anyways I am all for it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I will take me moving and earning every day over sitting and waiting. I am not here to make sure other drivers get theirs. I have a destination trip that I am doing anyways, if they can have that car full and me being paid for a trip that I would take anyways I am all for it.


Congrats. Now you can "stay busy" and run twice as many runs since you killed surge. GG


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Congrats. Now you can "stay busy" and run twice as many runs since you killed surge. GG


Thank you, I will not be running twice as much anything. The trip I am doing is a trip I would be doing anyways. If I have nobody in the car and get paid nothing than I get paid nothing I am not going to stay out until I make some magical number. I get what I get on the trip I take not worried about anything else outside of that.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Don't you see that by taking multiple pool passengers, you diminish the number of available runs and cause run shortages for everyone? If 1/3 of drivers took 3 pax each, the other 2/3 of the drivers are screwed. You also ensured that there were plenty of extra drivers, leading to the elimination of surge.


Fair point there mate I actually hadn't thought about that one. Yet as UberFunitis mentions I'm realistically only here to make $$$ just like each every other driver. Guess what I can gurantee 95% of the other drivers could give a rats ass if I averaged $10hrly and they pulled in $35 would they be willing to sacrifice their $$ for me?

Again normally one would want to help their fellow people out, but as the site shows you back to back they don't look out nor care for you so why should you? I'll gladly offer pointers and tips in my threads and responses if you check and break down the info, but alas if everyone else only wants to take and not give why should I bother. I didn't choose UberPool I had no control over it yet if I don't take that ride another driver more than likely will. If possible like in OC I'd get rid these shared rides it friggin sucks and since we're not on %s of the fare anymore there is absolutely no reason to pick up more pax.

It's not the drivers accepting pool causing the issue since I didn't accept pools for months on end like many others claimed would falter their pool system and have Iber would revert back to X tier and up only...well clearly that had not worked.

The main issue plain and simple is OVER SATURATION.

Check your rider app it's always 8+ cars nearby when it use be 4-6 nearby. They're not showing you their other 3 around either.

The issue is there are too many smarties who let their egos get the best of them and drive their brand new camries, jeep cherokees, brand new Honda civics and accords and NEED not want to, but again NEED to make their car payments yet no realizing their only trading equity for cash. Therefore they go on accepting nearly every ride and kill surges, but again it's not the amount of rides being accepted it's the amount of drivers.

Now if I were to ignore Uber pool requests I'd be stuck doing Lyft all day as is already the case now just simply due to saturation. I went from 20-25 rides daily on Uber with 3-7 rides on Lyft to nearly most days vice bersa just due to not enough ride requests on Iner for me PERSONALLY. So why should I not accept the pool ride if I can make it work for myself? Helps me hit a quest if I choose to do so that week, if I caught it with surge so long as the second pax is going a distance further than the first then it definitely benefited me because the surge may have been gone if it was just shorty pool, but by luck I got it added 10 miles 20 mins.

Let me know when you have a system which works and will actually have drivers held accountable and not stealing other rides from other drivers to ensure a fair playing field for us all. I will gladly do my part to make Uber compensate us all more properly for their services we provide. Better yet do as I've mentioned before and am App for drivers by an actual driver and don't let the greed fill your/ their head too much they forget it was meant to benefit the drivers and not themselves. (Pipe dreams) unfortunately. Till then rideshare is no mans land and gambling at the casino. It's true and I'm not a gambler never even gambled once, but the thought is, is today the day I make $150 in 3 hrs or is today just a $150 in 7-8 hrs type of day.

Now if you gave out referrals just to make $$ off sign up bonuses and actually talked up Uber/ Lyft then in reality that was the biggest problem which we are facing now over saturation. The ride requests haven't dwindled there's simply ~ 40% more drivers in the road. Personally let's have at it with full DOJ clearances and background checks since that'll get rid of ~15% of drivers since their checks are actually stringent and make Uber pay real commercial insurance so we don't have to turn down that juicy 2.6x surge to an unaccompanied minor since that's what allows the cab industry to pick up minors. Idgaf who I'm taking at the end of the day I'm looking at what I took home and the number factors to consider at play. Did I drive less miles or more than the usual?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

I can't wait to try these out! oh the humanity!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Don't you see that by taking multiple pool passengers, you diminish the number of available runs and cause run shortages for everyone? If 1/3 of drivers took 3 pax each, the other 2/3 of the drivers are screwed. You also ensured that there were plenty of extra drivers, leading to the elimination of surge.


In my market, 80% of Poo rides go unmatched. Plus, if it's a shorty&#8230;and most Poo rides are, I'll get a similar pay to an X ride while Uber makes next to nothing on it. What's not to love?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> In my market, 80% of Poo rides go unmatched. Plus, if it's a shorty&#8230;and most Poo rides are, I'll get a similar pay to an X ride while Uber makes next to nothing on it. What's not to love?


I am all for seeing Uber lose money on a ride because I have descended into the rings of spite based on how they've treated me. It would however be nice in some fantasy world if the company acted ethically, didn't pursue money losing endeavors to replicate the bus and paid us fairly, they might even turn a profit then.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I am all for seeing Uber lose money on a ride because I have descended into the rings of spite


I got there first.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> I got there first.


It's a close call, I've been there for a few years. Lets just say that Uber and I don't have a healthy relationship. Uber is kind of like my mean pimp and I'm trying to get him back without getting a beating.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

These shared/express pool rides are mainly in the inner cities where pax are not taking a bus anymore......infact they have told me its cheeper than the bus.....the rider is guaranteed to get bad ratings and definitely no tips....but uber/lyft doesnt care about that.....its easy....if driver wants to do... it will suceed....if you decline it...it will not.....easy...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

luckytown said:


> These shared/express pool rides are mainly in the inner cities where pax are not taking a bus anymore......infact they have told me its cheeper than the bus.....the rider is guaranteed to get bad ratings and definitely no tips....but uber/lyft doesnt care about that.....its easy....if driver wants to do... it will suceed....if you decline it...it will not.....easy...


I rode the bus the other day and it was nice, there was one other person on the entire bus.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I rode the bus the other day and it was nice, there was one other person on the entire bus.


the city must be happy.....they are making a killing on fares.......and the bus driver....im sure he didnt have an opinion....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

luckytown said:


> the city must be happy.....they are making a killing on fares.......and the bus driver....im sure he didnt have an opinion....


Perhaps the city needs to scrap the busses and send some money Ubers way.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

luckytown said:


> These shared/express pool rides are mainly in the inner cities where pax are not taking a bus anymore......infact they have told me its cheeper than the bus.....the rider is guaranteed to get bad ratings and definitely no tips....but uber/lyft doesnt care about that.....its easy....if driver wants to do... it will suceed....if you decline it...it will not.....easy...


Cheaper than the bus?! This isn't a good sign at all.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Driver_Down said:


> Spit on. Look st Uber's express pool fares after trips they take losses huge losses if no other pax was picked up.


"Spit on" - Doesn't sound like high praise! :smiles: Then you go on to point out that Uber loses money on Pools with just 1 passenger. Not exactly Scotland Yard detective work there my friend. Particularly when I (and many others) already said that. I also said they appear quite determined to continue to lose money to shift more market share into pool / shared in the major markets so that will change and they can then make more later. What was your point again?



BurgerTiime said:


> I heard this is this #1 problem and it's creating a hostile environment with drivers. Passengers are demanding they're dropped where they want to be. Even saying I'll pay whatever it is just take me to where I want to be dropped off. And apparently passengers once they know how it works HATE IT! Guess they didn't take a page out of Uber's "can't get it right playbook". Have fun with that! I won't do this. It will be it for me. That will be the final straw if they try and force this crap.


Yes, In Chicago where Express Pool is way too common, many pax play dumb on drop off to get the driver to cave and take them to their door. I actually think it's explained pretty well when they order but they get away with it a lot since it will only take the driver another couple minutes and the driver doesn't really want to get 1* if they can avoid it. If you take them you help negate some of the extra profit Uber makes since they pay for that time and mileage but you reinforce the pax spoiled and bratty behavior by giving them there way when they ordered the cheapest ride with conditions they agreed to. It's a damn catch-22.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

luckytown said:


> the city must be happy.....they are making a killing on fares.......and the bus driver....im sure he didnt have an opinion....


I drive a bus as my day job and trust me, it is packed often, I wish I had less passangers!



luckytown said:


> the city must be happy.....they are making a killing on fares.......and the bus driver....im sure he didnt have an opinion....


No bus system in the entire country is funded by fares alone. $2 fares don't even pay for the gas the busses use. Busses are funded by taxes as a social good to reduce traffic and give transportation options to the lower class. So if this shared crap is cheaper than the bus, it means driver profits are non-existent ...


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Yes, In Chicago where Express Pool is way too common, many pax play dumb on drop off to get the driver to cave and take them to their door. I actually think it's explained pretty well when they order but they get away with it a lot since it will only take the driver another couple minutes and the driver doesn't really want to get 1* if they can avoid it. If you take them you help negate some of the extra profit Uber makes since they pay for that time and mileage but you reinforce the pax spoiled and bratty behavior by giving them there way when they ordered the cheapest ride with conditions they agreed to. It's a damn catch-22.


1*?

Sure, I don't "want" any, but am I afraid of them?

I don't give a rat's a$$ about stars 1 or 5.

Until Walmart lets me pay for my groceries with stars, it's cold hard cash or hit the bricks.

The few times I had an EP (the only time I even accepted pools was when in destination mode or trying to finish a quest) but half the time the rider wanted you to go to their house for the drop off and it went something like this when I got to the drop off...

"This isn't where I live."

"Sorry, but you chose Express pool and just like you had to walk to the pickup, you have to walk from the drop off. Plus, I only get paid to drive to here." <chuckle> "You don't expect me to drive people around for free, do you?"

"But, but, but..."

<This time with my hand out and palm up>
"Like I said, I don't get paid to go any further than here."

Of course *pickups *not at the EP spot are easy. Just cancel and collect the no show. Don't answer your phone. Don't get into a discussion. Don't try to explain how EP works. Don't get into a debate. Just take your cancel fee and move on.

But for Lyft, since you don't get paid the no-show on additional riders and can't turn off requests for additional riders, it's just reason 6,498 to not take Shared rides.

BTW, I guarantee that they'll be doing it the same as Uber is and mixing them in with regular Poo/Shared.

So if you take Shared, you'll be taking Shared Saver riders too.

Just say no.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The main reason to reject all shared/pool is that it helps Uber and Lyft achieve their goals. I'm not into that. I'm into my goals. I hope their "everybody pile in" concept is a massive fail. I do not want a bunch of different strangers from different pickup areas, in my car with me playing referee over any dispute.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> The only one who this will impact are the ones foolish enough to take Lyft SharedSaver. (or Uber ExpressPool)
> 
> Rideshare companies rely on driver ignorance and inability to do basic math in order to get these scams to work. If you pick one of these up, it's nobodys fault but your own.


It impacts everyone because it reduces the number of trips available.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LoveTheBlues said:


> With all due respect I am not as certain as you are that this will go away. In fact, I think it is the direction both platforms are moving in the top 10 markets. While certainly the IPO is part of the consideration I believe they are banking on shared / pool to bring them to profitability.
> 
> In the large markets where congestion is a huge issue they are under a lot of political pressure. They promised to reduce vehicular traffic on the road and most studies have shown just the opposite results with more cars roaming congested areas then ever before with far too many of them (as we all well know) being void of passengers.
> Many of the compensation shifts paying drivers for time and miles as opposed to a % of fare make the opportunity for margin far higher on pool / shared rides than single rider. Mind you I am referring to Lyft & Uber's profits not that of drivers.
> ...


Every ***** is a ***** but you can rather be a plow horse or a charger.


----------



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> The main reason to reject all shared/pool is that it helps Uber and Lyft achieve their goals. I'm not into that. I'm into my goals. I hope their "everybody pile in" concept is a massive fail. I do not want a bunch of different strangers from different pickup areas, in my car with me playing referee over any dispute.


opted out 1st day, guess they dont allow the "independent contractors" to do that anymore

mind boggling "adults" would accept these rides even more mind boggling 100% of drivers would opt out if they had the chance and these "companies" think it will be their greatest profit generators


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

diamondswood said:


> opted out 1st day, guess they dont allow the "independent contractors" to do that anymore
> 
> mind boggling "adults" would accept these rides even more mind boggling 100% of drivers would opt out if they had the chance and these "companies" think it will be their greatest profit generators


I would not opt out......


----------



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would not opt out......


well in 1985 when I was a pre teen my single poor mother gave me $2 to deliver trash to the curb & for least 19 years ive given bartenders or servers least $2 to deliver me a bottle or plate 50 feets, so if you willing to degrade yourself & risk your life delivering hundreds of pounds 1-10 miles for $2 in 2019 not 1971 when that was a legal minimum fare i suppose its a free country

uber on


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

diamondswood said:


> well in 1985 when I was a pre teen my single poor mother gave me $2 to deliver trash to the curb & for least 19 years ive given bartenders or servers least $2 to deliver me a bottle or plate 50 feets, so if you willing to degrade yourself & risk your life delivering hundreds of pounds 1-10 miles for $2 in 2019 not 1971 when that was a legal minimum fare i suppose its a free country
> 
> uber on


Times change it is all about supply and demand. Currently there is an oversupply of drivers forcing compensation down. You adapt to the changes or you don't that is your call.


----------



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Times change it is all about supply and demand. Currently there is an oversupply of drivers forcing compensation down. You adapt to the changes or you don't that is your call.


adapt? no you are degrading yourself & allowing a "company" exploit you for illegal wages which allow legitimate companies to not be able to compete because simple math states you cant compete with a free labor force & sell products & services at a loss unless youre a billionaire.

25 years ago in the early 90s i wouldnt give a friend or family member a ride without least $5 gas money, you only have yourself to blame, you are working for childrens wages its beyond deplorable & disgusting. have some pride.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

diamondswood said:


> adapt? no you are degrading yourself & allowing a "company" exploit you for illegal wages which allow legitimate companies to not be able to compete because simple math states you cant compete with a free labor force & sell products & services at a loss unless youre a billionaire.
> 
> 25 years ago in the early 90s i wouldnt give a friend or family member a ride without least $5 gas money, you only have yourself to blame, you are working for childrens wages its beyond deplorable & disgusting. have some pride.


I do not feel degraded in any way. If you feel such degradation that is on you and not my problem or concern.

I am not being exploited. Uber has offered a set rate of pay per mile and per minute and I have accepted those terms as a business decision on my own. There is nothing illegal about the pay that I am earning as a business there is no guarantee that I will succeed in fact the majority of start up business fail rather quickly.

My labor while it may very well be under what you are willing to accept is not free. In fact I have turned a profit every year that I have done ride share after accounting for expenses. Again there is no guarantee that a business will be profitable and there should not be one either.

What something cost in the past is not all that important, what is important is what the going market today values that product or service for. You can either sit in the past and dream of what could have been or get out there and compete, the choice is yours.


----------

